# Weekend report pics. (tarpon, mahi, snapper, cobia)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Friday night i went 0 for 2 on tarpon and Marty Mood went 2 for 3!!! I was able to get some of these awesome pics!

Sunday we hit the gulf and found a big fad loaded with mahi, small cobia and Seth even pulled up this slob snapper off of it!

all fish caught on the matrix shad.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

more pics


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow what a weekend for you guys!
Great pictures, especially that last one of the mahi in the water.
Cheers.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics Brandon!


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Tarpon, Snapper, Mahi, et al.*

Looks like you dialed them in.

That Tarpon is incredible, half the size of the Yak. Really good underwater picture of the Mahi as well.

Congrats Brandon


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, my, my. Oh, hell yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Sick photos Brandon, I'd love to get out to 3 Mile & get on a tarpon sometime soon...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those are some great photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing your report and taking the time to post the photos too.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell yea B.

Marty looks like the only one thats having a good time hahaha

Sick report and photos, good times


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

I was having a GREAT time....not sure what's up with those other clowns mean mugging???

As usual, thanks for the awesome pics BB! 

And just to be clear...all Tarpon were caught on Hogy Lures HDUV paddle tails and Barbarian Jigheads!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Finally somebody noticed that lmfao


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like a great time, Some good catches.. cant wait to get back down there


----------

